# How to install creaters update on lumia 630



## hemanth3471 (Oct 22, 2017)

Is there any way of installing creators update on lumia 630. Please anyone help me


----------



## nihilan (Oct 22, 2017)

See whether your phone model  in microsoft supported list for creator update.if yes install , otherwise dont install.if it is on unsuppoerted list ,if install the creator update ,then there will be chance of getting black screen error.

installing creator update:
1.  you have to register in windows insider program.
2. then you have  to switch to release preview ring to get the update.


----------



## ticcol (Oct 22, 2017)

You have to use Interop Tools and change the keys under HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo with the ones from the Lumia 640:
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1073_1004
PhoneModelName: Lumia 640
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1073

Creators Update works fine on Lumia 630


----------



## hemanth3471 (Oct 23, 2017)

nihilan said:


> See whether your phone model  in microsoft supported list for creator update.if yes install , otherwise dont install.if it is on unsuppoerted list ,if install the creator update ,then there will be chance of getting black screen error.
> 
> installing creator update:
> 1.  you have to register in windows insider program.
> 2. then you have  to switch to release preview ring to get the update.

Click to collapse





I did same as you told but no updates are available, currently I'm on version 1703, so please help me to install creaters update


----------



## dxdy (Oct 23, 2017)

hemanth3471 said:


> I did same as you told but no updates are available, currently I'm on version 1703, so please help me to install creaters update

Click to collapse



Lumia 550
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1127
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1127_15206
PhoneModelName : Lumia 550

Lumia 650
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

Lumia 650 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1154
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1154_15817
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 


Lumia 950 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM


Lumia 950 XL
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL

Lumia 950 XL DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1116
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1116_15169
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL DUAL SIM


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Oct 23, 2017)

i think you want to say FALL creators update, right ?


----------



## nihilan (Oct 24, 2017)

follow ticcol procedure


----------

